

Twenty reasons why it's kicking off everywhere - amirmc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/newsnight/paulmason/2011/02/twenty_reasons_why_its_kicking.html

======
Uhhrrr
This is an interesting article, but the twenty reasons could use an edit down
to, say three. For example, #11 belies #1's claim of a 'new sociological
type':

1.At the heart if it all is a new sociological type: the graduate with no
future

11.To amplify: I can't find the quote but one of the historians of the French
Revolution of 1789 wrote that it was not the product of poor people but of
poor lawyers. You can have political/economic setups that disappoint the poor
for generations - but if lawyers, teachers and doctors are sitting in their
garrets freezing and starving you get revolution. Now, in their garrets, they
have a laptop and broadband connection.

Other reasons are redundant, or not really reasons, etc. The three I would
consolidate things down to:

* The livelihoods of the bourgeoisie being affected (cf. Emmanuel Goldstein's immortal tome)

* Modern connectivity

* A domino effect exacerbated by the above two.

